# LED Bulbs and Dimmer switches



## DavidM732 (Feb 17, 2013)

Realized its not something someone would want to write out its quite simple n boring haha


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

DavidM732 said:


> Realized its not something someone would want to write out its quite simple n boring haha


Your right!

Depends upon the LED and the dimmer.

Always look at the manufacturers recommended dimmers when installing LED lamps or fixtures. Not everything is compatible.


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you can't dim the night light LED in that CFL


----------

